
Here's How Windows 10 Plans to Hit 1B Devices in 3 Years - tim333
http://www.fastcompany.com/3045720/fast-feed/heres-how-windows-10-plans-to-hit-1-billion-devices-in-3-years
======
espressodude
Nice move. But, isn't the competition (OS X) too tough to beat for now? Can't
back this up but this seems to be what's happening.

